# Anyone Now have the need even more to have a baby?



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

I have 2 kids. we were happy with that. My DH told me about 5 months ago hed like to be done so we can start another chapter in our lives(vacations, more activities...)
well I ended up getting pregnant 2 months after he said that. Totally unplanned My DH was the most excited as I had just come to terms with him wanting to be done. I dont think Ive ever seen him so happy(excpet our other 2 kiddos)
well anyways I lost the baby 3 months later and now we both want to try again for another one..
I feel like I was tested and now know that I REALLY want to have at least 3 children. Has anyone not planned their pregnancy only to MC then really want another in the worst way? I cant wait to TTC again


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

I kinda know how you feel.

In November 07 I discovered I was pregnant. It was completely unplanned. I miscarried in January at 16 weeks.

I swear to you I have never wanted a baby so bad. I'm so tempted to keep on buying baby stuff-I even did for awhile. Now I realize how bad I really want to be a mom. I'm ready to TTC very soon, but unfortunately OH is not in the same boat.


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

I feel the same way. When we started TTC, it was an "if it happens, it happens" kind of thing. No tracking fertility, ect. Then we had a chemical pregnancy. We were really disappointed, but we really felt the need to start a family soon. Then we had a miscarriage at almost 7 weeks. Now we're having another chemical and we're both just dying for a baby that stick. DH actually helps me keep up with my fertility signs and does research on the computer.

Both of us feel that we're that creepy couple when we're out and about because we ogle the babies.


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
I feel the same way. When we started TTC, it was an "if it happens, it happens" kind of thing. No tracking fertility, ect. Then we had a chemical pregnancy. We were really disappointed, but we really felt the need to start a family soon. Then we had a miscarriage at almost 7 weeks. Now we're having another chemical and we're both just dying for a baby that stick. DH actually helps me keep up with my fertility signs and does research on the computer.

*Both of us feel that we're that creepy couple when we're out and about because we ogle the babies.*









I'm a baby ogler,too. Sometimes it hurts, but I can't help it.

Sometimes I think their parents notice.


----------



## Quate (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah, I'm with you. The weird thing was, we had been trying for 7 months for our first. But I still felt conflicted about it--every month when my period showed up, I was disappointed (and starting to worry that we might have fertility issues), but at the same time relieved. I guess a child would mean a lot of changes for us, and especially for me, and so I always had mixed feelings. Even once I found out I was pregnant, I was mostly happy but also a little scared, wondering if the timing was really good, wondering how I was going to do this, etc. Now that I've had a miscarriage, it's like it's helped to clarify the whole thing for me, just like you said, Sophiasmomma. Yes, I do want children, and I want them now. Right now, really--even having to wait a month to try again is driving me a little nuts.


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:

even having to wait a month to try again is driving me a little nuts.
its nice to know IM not alone with that feeling of urgency.
Ive never been told not to TTC for any amount of time so Its almost like because I know I cant- makes me want to more


----------



## orionbaby (Nov 20, 2007)

I felt the same way, but only for a few days surprisingly. I felt like I would just get pregnant again right away and pretend the m/c never happened (not that that's what you're doing, of course, but that's where my head was). Now I've changed my mind and will probably change it repeatedly as my grief processes. I'm sure we'll have another baby someday - I'm just not there yet. Of course, I'm away from DH right now anyway, so it's just as well that I feel this way







.

I'm glad for you that you're able to make that decision and that your DH will be happy about it. I think how you're feeling is a very normal response to what you've been through. I wish you all the best







!


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

wow orionbaby I think you just tapped into me alittle.. by that I mean..

Quote:

I felt like I would just get pregnant again right away and pretend the m/c never happened (not that that's what you're doing, of course, but that's where my head was).
I do feel this way to a big degree. I mean I know I want a3rd baby but your right that maybe its partly because I just want to stop the grieving and forget that this happened







I have good days then really bad ones its still so new that some days I catch myself feeling my belly for movement. I think its just all overwhelming.. My hormones are def shifting and I guess almost all of my "pregnancy" ones are gone since Im a BIG eater when pregnant and the past 2 days Ive barely touched any food







its so hard. I also feel an odd pressure on myself since we told our 4yr old that she was getting another sibling that I want to get pregnant quick so we can pretend its all the same pregnancy









Thank you for your post over on DD as well


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

I lost my son at 38.5 weeks. It was the worst experience of my life. I too was happy with my 2 daughters. They are both in elementry school, and I was ready to go back to school myself. I found out that someone had other plans right before my daughter started school. I was happy and my hubby was too. Now I am longing to hold a baby again, and to have a happy birthing experience, but my husband wants no part of it.


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

I also feel the strong need for another baby. We were trying for our 3rd and m/c at 4 months. Dh however would now like to be done. I am not sure where we are going to go from here. I wish more than anything we were on the same page. It is like losing our baby made me realize how much I wanted another but losing our baby mae dh scarded to have another. He feels we should just be happy to have two healthy children. My dr would like us to wait 3 months to TTC again, so I am hoping by then one of us will feel differently.


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

HUGs to you both
I am scared of being pregnant again and praying that it will even happen let alone be so worried till I give birth.


----------



## canadiannancy (Feb 23, 2005)

We haven't TTC since DD1, who turned three in May. Since then we have just been open to conception, not trying to conceive or trying to avoid. I EBF my babes, and so far have gotten pg within 6 months of each baby being born. Just the way it has worked out. I haven't been trying or have an urge to try. But. This miscarriage. I need to have another baby. I need to be pregnant by the time I would have been due. Not to replace this baby. But somehow I have an urge to TTC and hopefully not lose this little one.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicasocean* 
I lost my son at 38.5 weeks. It was the worst experience of my life. I too was happy with my 2 daughters. They are both in elementry school, and I was ready to go back to school myself. I found out that someone had other plans right before my daughter started school. I was happy and my hubby was too. Now I am longing to hold a baby again, and to have a happy birthing experience, but my husband wants no part of it.

same story here. exactly. even down to the wanting to back to school.


----------



## Kayda's Mom (Feb 5, 2007)

Totally.
With all three of my pregnancies it was a "whatever happens happens" and it happened quickly. Now it's 3.5 months since the m/c and my life is an obsessive hell. We are actively TTC. DH is on board 100% thank goodness. I thank him pretty much every day for it.


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

hugs KADYAS MOM
Its amazing how hard this journey is/has become


----------



## Akemi001 (Jun 1, 2008)

Our attitude towards this pregnancy was, if it happens, it happens. I had my IUD removed in early May and had to wait a month to begin taking birth control pills. Then we got pregnant within that month, but now at 7 weeks pregnant I think I've miscarried. I went today for an u/s and was told that it looks like an empty sac and I'm bleeding. Hubby and I want to try again, but how long should someone wait after a miscarriage to try to conceive? We want one very badly. I even purchased a breastpump because I was trying to prepare early.


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

HUGS to you
I think you need to ask your DR or midwife but I think if you had an early MC under 8 weeks you can TTC pretty soon afterwards.. Good Luck to you


----------



## Akemi001 (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sophiasmomma* 
HUGS to you
I think you need to ask your DR or midwife but I think if you had an early MC under 8 weeks you can TTC pretty soon afterwards.. Good Luck to you

Thank you. I'm suppose to go to Drs. office on Monday, so I will ask him. Apparently, we don't know if I miscarried or not. I'm in limbo at the moment. I assumed I miscarried since I'm bleeding some and the u/s did not show a 7 week embryo. They think I might be earlier in my pregnancy than originally thought. I'm going to have bloodwork done Monday and Wednesday so they can see what my HcG levels are. The hope is that my dates were miscalculated and the bleeding isn't a miscarriage. Here's hoping for a good outcome. Just don't like the wait and not knowing.


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

Akemi, I think you can TTC whenever you feel ready.


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

Akemi, I hope its just the wrong dates! Good Luck!


----------

